# 2014 Western Australian State Amateur Brewers Competition (WASABC) –



## zefrogster (30/5/14)

All guys!

Just a quick one to let you know the scheduled date for *WASABC 2014*;

*2014 Western Australian State Amateur Brewers Competition*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Judging: *Saturday 20* and *Sunday 21 September 2014*
Entries closing date: *Wednesday* *17 September - 5:00pm* (see our *3 x Entries Collectiong points* on our website; *wasabc.org*)
Award Night: *About a 1week after judging date* - Check our website for confirmed date and venue.

For more *details*, download all relevant *Entry forms, Rules, Categories*, etc, or to *contact* *us*, check the *WASABC *website*: **wasabc.org*

Good luck to all!

Eric


----------



## nvs-brews (5/9/14)

Should be sampling a couple this evening, see if they have carbed up ok..
If there all good, could have 3 to enter

Coconut n coffee porter
English ale
Spiced cider

Been bad timing but if i can get 1 in even i will be happy..


----------



## danestead (5/9/14)

awesome, just entered an american pale ale and a munich dunkel


----------



## nvs-brews (5/9/14)

Goodluck bro!


im not expecting **** all.. most my brewing kit is packed away, and i still havent got my counter pressure pourer sorted..
Thats why i gotta test tonight and see how they have panned out!


----------



## jyo (8/9/14)

Entries have been pretty low the last couple of years. I'll throw in an APA, Special Bitter and a stout. Anyone else entering?


----------



## nvs-brews (17/9/14)

so the missus is dropping my beers off now...
Kinda changed what i was entering..

1 - spiced still cider
2 - coffee porter
3 - sweet stout
4 - mint port barrel aged stout

be good to get some judging on them and see what i can do to improve..
all kit


----------



## Major Arcana (17/9/14)

Definitely would love to enter this but found out to late, is this on only once a year?


----------



## keifer33 (17/9/14)

It is unfortunately. West Coast Brewers also run 3-4 mini Comps per year.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/9/14)

jyo said:


> Entries have been pretty low the last couple of years. I'll throw in an haze APA, Special haze Bitter and a stout haze. Anyone else entering?


Fixed it for jyo, no need for feedback now, you can thank me later.
Nev


----------



## danestead (22/9/14)

Do we need to wait for the presentation night on the 1st October for our results or will the be released earlier?


----------



## jyo (22/9/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Fixed it for jyo, no need for feedback now, you can thank me later.
> Nev


You wait, Nev. It's haze-free jyo from now on. 

I think last time brewers were emailed if they had placed.


----------



## danestead (22/9/14)

jyo said:


> You wait, Nev. It's haze-free jyo from now on.
> 
> I think last time brewers were emailed if they had placed.


I guess they r still to send me my email then....


----------



## dent (22/9/14)

jyo said:


> You wait, Nev. It's haze-free jyo from now on.


Bookmarking this for future reference and amusement.

Hopefully they are continuing the emailing beforehand system, it is good to encourage people to attend the awards. I spared myself the burden of anticipation this year by not entering anything.


----------



## nvs-brews (23/9/14)

Seen a post that if you placed anywhere you should have a email in the next day or 2..
i think scores to follow at a later date


----------



## Bogan333 (26/9/14)

The 2014 Western Australian State Amateur Brewers Competition *(WASABC)* judging is over for a another year. And which I had the privilege for the first time to participate as a steward and to see first hand how the judging was conducted over two days. The first thing that hit me was the a mount of entires this year, which is amazing, if you were to look at when it all started back in 2007 with 88 entires ,and with this year competition over 300 entires which is outstanding.

The judging was held again at La Vigna Liquor Walcott Street Menora in the Tasting room down stairs on Saturday 20th and Sunday 21st , The day commenced at 9:30am with judging started at 9:45am The stewards were brief by Head steward Jeff Mcgrath, Jeff is also the 2012 -13 WASABC Champion Brewer and 2012 WASABC Best Beer of Show trophy winner.

All judges there are BJCP certified with a couple of apprentices I was lucky enough to be the steward of a judging table with respected judges and multi awards and Trophy's winners Asher Mitchell, Jeremy Sambrooks and WCB President Sean Johnson. The Steward job was to selecting beers, cider, meads from the running sheet to be judged and moving to the judging table and pour for the judges.

The quality of the beers, ciders and meads in this years Competition to me were outstanding, this go's to show that the Home brewing in Western Australia is gaining in popularity and with fresher ingredients available to the public along with ready information via Home brew shops, Clubs, books and youtube I can see why the standard has lifted.

Day two was pretty much the same, On my table the meads were first up in the judging for the day.
This is the second year in a row that the *WASABC* has included meads in the judging under _BJCP _Style guidelines. Last year there was four entires this year eleven. Some meads were truly amazing. And is evident it's is going to be a growing trend so much so The Australian Amateur Brewing Championships (*AABC) **has included meads for the first time into this years ** c*ompetition.

After lunch all 20 category's had be judged along with a clear 1st 2nd and 3rd placing being recorded from each category. The next phase was Best Of Show with all head judges gathered around one table to judge the best beer, cider or mead of the show, it had a clam and in depth discussion that went on close to one hour when the judgement had been made.

This was a truly amazing two days show casing the best Amateur brewers that Western Australia has to offer. As a Amateur brewer myself this was a huge educational experience and a lot of work is cut out for me to get to the standard of my fellow peers.

*2014 WASABC Award Night* will be held at *The Print Hall Bob's Bar*, Brookfield Place, 125 St George's Terrace, Perth, *Wednesday 1 October*- 6:30pm onward. 

All 1st 2nd and 3rd placing in the *WASABC* will earn them the right to enter the *AABC* which will be held in Canberra 16th October 2014.

A big thank you should go to West Coast Brewers and the sponsors The Monk Brewery, Gage Roads Brewing Co, Print Hall Bob's Bar, Mangrove Jacks, Cryer Malt, T.W.O.C, Brew Mart, La Vigna, Malt House, Little Creatures and Artisan on making this Competition possible.


----------



## danestead (1/10/14)

So, who's coming tonight?


----------



## nvs-brews (3/10/14)

danestead said:


> So, who's coming tonight?


i was there... you win anything?


----------



## danestead (3/10/14)

nvs-brews said:


> i was there... you win anything?


placed 3rd in amber/dark lagers. scores of 39/40/42. Pretty stoked with the scores. The 1st and 2nd place getters must have had some cracking beer


----------



## nvs-brews (3/10/14)

shit yeah, them some good scores..
looking forward to seeing the placings...
keep goign to the web page but nothing!
CMON!!


----------



## danestead (3/10/14)

yep, waiting on the results sheet also. There must be a gold in the amber/dark lager category I think. Pretty damn good considering golds seem to be pretty few and far between


----------



## jyo (3/10/14)

Awesome scores there, Dane.

I bombed out with a high score of 35.


----------



## Spohaw (3/10/14)

Haha I thought I did ok with a high score of 33


----------



## danestead (4/10/14)

jyo said:


> Awesome scores there, Dane.
> 
> I bombed out with a high score of 35.


Thats still pretty good man, bronze! My apa bombed out below 30 but I knew it needed work so doesnt at all surprise me.


----------



## jyo (4/10/14)

Na, no medal for me.


----------



## rude (4/10/14)

Well done lads any chance of a look at you're dark larger recipe Dane
Good to see ya still brewing jyo


----------



## danestead (4/10/14)

jyo said:


> Na, no medal for me.


isnt 30 or above as a score worthy of a bronze medal?


----------



## danestead (4/10/14)

rude said:


> Well done lads any chance of a look at you're dark larger recipe Dane
> Good to see ya still brewing jyo


Yeeah for sure man. Its actually a good mates 'mikey' recipe that I originally stuffed up and then tweaked to end up where I am atm. Ill pm you the details.


----------



## rude (4/10/14)

cheers mate thinking of doing a munich dunkle with a dark lager next ferment fit 2 in fridge


----------



## Bogan333 (6/10/14)

wasabc results are up

http://wasabc.org/resources/WASABC-2014-Competition-Results.pdf


----------



## Bogan333 (6/10/14)

2014 Western Australian State Amateur Brewers Competition Awards Night.
Was held at The Print Hall Bob's Bar, Brookfield Place St George's Terrace Perth Wednesday 1st October.
The scene was set on the roof which was a beautiful warm city night, everyone appeared to be having a great time in a relaxed and enjoyable setting, with a excellent range of WA craft beers on tap.

If you have not yet discovered The Print Hall well worth a night out, or after work drinks it's a must. With their Professional knowledgeable staff and outstanding food and beverages it is the real deal.

While everyone was enjoying pre-drinks and talking about home brewing, the night had moved quickly and it was time to get into the presentation of the awards. MC Gary Drury started by thanking our sponsors, volunteers and the exhibitors on making this Competition possible, and which happen to be the biggest mount of entries 305 in it's eight's year of the Competition.

This Competition offers everyone the platform to challenge their skills amongst the best brewers in the State, and get invaluable feedback from our BJCP certified judges. Whether you win or not, this feedback will help everyone to become a better brewer, raise the overall skill level in our State, and ultimately help developing Award winning brews.

All 20 category's had a 1st 2nd and 3rd where all revived a medal and a prize pack on their splendid efforts, plus giving them the opportunity to enter the National “AABC” which will be held in Canberra 16th October 2014.

Congratulations to all of the place getter's on their achievements as it was a very high quality competition.

Also a big Congratulations to the Following

2014 WASABC Best of Show
Cameron Stewart for his Flanders Red Ale 
Kindly Sponsored by: The Monk Brewery & Kitchen and BrewMart

2014 WASABC Champion Brewer
Asher Mitchell 
Kindly Sponsored by: The Monk Brewery & Kitchen and BrewMart

2013 WASABC Best Kit Beer
Dale Carroll for his Belgian Witbier 
Kindly Sponsored by: Little Creatures brewing


----------



## Spohaw (19/5/15)

Is this on again this year ?


----------



## keifer33 (19/5/15)

Spohaw said:


> Is this on again this year ?


It is Spohaw. The dates are Sept 5-6 currently so Id expect drop off to be late August so get brewing  I think the website is going to be updated soon.


----------



## RAD (19/5/15)

Might have to give this a go this year, hopefully get some feed back on my beers to try and improve them.


----------



## Spohaw (21/5/15)

RAD1 said:


> Might have to give this a go this year, hopefully get some feed back on my beers to try and improve them.


That's my thinking too mate


----------

